# How bad did I do???



## TXengrChickPE (Sep 9, 2007)

So, yesterday I hauled all of my stuff to the office, found a totally empty cubicle and got to work on the morning portion of the Civil PE Sample Exam, by Lindeburg. I also have the NCEES version but have heard that it's easier and didn't want to end up doing well on it and then get lazy...

So, it took me 6hrs instead of 4, but I wanted a chance to finish all of the problems. My original plan was to work on each problem for a max of 5 minutes and then move on. Unfortunately, even with a watch on, I was not very good at checking the time so there were many problems that I spent way too much time on. Also, I only went through the problem set once. If I had no clue, I guessed and moved on.

So, here are my scores:

Environmental 6/8

Geo 4/8

Structural 7/8

Transportation 4/8

Water 7/8

Total 28/40 = 70% correct

I know that I definitely need some work on Geo and Transportation. I haven't actually studied them AT ALL yet. I really don't think that additional studying would have gotten me anywhere with the ones I got wrong in Env. and WR but since they were by far my worst classes in college, I was pretty happy with the 6/8 and 7/8 

So, does anyone have any insight on how scores/times on this practice exam may translate into how I do on the morning session of the real exam?

My feelings:

Env - several problems required knowledge that I don't have, and could not find in the CERM

Geo - I just need more practice. The problems didn't really seem that hard.

Str - not bad, but I have no clue how to deal with shear walls, and I'd bet that most other CE's don't either (I need to figure this out, Str is my afternoon exam!!!)

Trans - mostly ok, but required Green Book to calculate stopping distance and a few of the qualitative ?'s were confusing

WR - I did ok on these but took WAY too long. I'm hoping the real exam problems don't require so many intermediate steps

I plan on spending the next 2 weeks focusing on Geo and Structures, then I'll take my afternoon practice exam. At some point, I'll spend a week or 2 on Trans, mostly just to get familiar with the terminology.

Thanks for any ideas/insight on my scores


----------



## Dleg (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd say you're doing fine, especially since you have more than 6 weeks to go. You know what you need to focus on now.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 10, 2007)

TX -

I took both the Lindeburg exam and the NCEES exam. I found that I worked harder on the Lindeburg exam used more time for that test than I did the actual PE Exam. I was glad to be overprepared in that respect.

I scored better on the NCEES practice exam than the Lindeburg - but passed both. My feeling was that if I could pass the Lindeburg, I would pass the real thing. The Lindeburg test had some awfully involved questions that took some considerable time to answer. Do not despair. Also realize that if you took the test at home like I did - even with no kids, spouse, phone, etc. around - you can still get distracted (damn door bell) or too comfortable in your chair... the day of the test at a folding table in a fold up chair with nothing but the test in front of you, you'll be like a machine just doing the problems.

I'd say that you did very good with your practice test. Keep up the good work!

-Ray


----------



## cement (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say you did pretty good! You are right that the geotech problems require some practice, but are really pretty easy once you have navigated the unified chart a few times and figured those proportion problems. and the AM transpo problems are easy money with a little studying.

Lindeberg says out front that he overprepars you, which is a good thing but it can be disheartening when you first try a timed practice. the NCEES test is a good example of the real exam, and will boost your confidence when you fly thru it, but it not much use as a studing tool per se.

You are in good shape with 6 weeks to go :thumbs:


----------



## rktatum24 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you will do fine. The typical view is that the Lindenburg test is super hard compared to the actual exam. The environmental and structural stuff are way more involved then what you will see on the actual exam. I took this practice exam about a month from the April exam. I basically guessed on 85% of the ENV and STR problems because I had no clue and I was trying to make the exam as realistic as possible (i.e. took only 4 hours). I thought the WR, GEO, and TRANS problems were manageable. My scores were as follows,

ENV = 3/8

STR = 2/8

GEO = 5/8

WR = 7/8

TRANS = 8/8

Total = 25/40

This test was tough and it definitely inspired me to study more (I passed the PE on my first attempt). The problem I had with this book is that the afternoon exam sections are not based off of the percentage breakdown given by NCEES. For example on the transpo afternoon you should have 26 transpo problems, 8 water problems, and 6 geotech problems. This book gives you 40 transpo problems. I would recommend the Kaplan Civil PE practice exam to all those who want a realistic practice exam. The difficulty level is very close to the actual exam and the format is identical to the actual exam.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 10, 2007)

You did pretty good!!

As for the shearwall questions, I'd take a quick look at some light frame/masonry book to brush up on some rigidity.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 10, 2007)

I bombed the practice exam that was given in my prep course. I passed the exam. Just keep going until the end. Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 12, 2007)

rktatum24 said:


> I think you will do fine. The typical view is that the Lindenburg test is super hard compared to the actual exam. The environmental and structural stuff are way more involved then what you will see on the actual exam. I took this practice exam about a month from the April exam. I basically guessed on 85% of the ENV and STR problems because I had no clue and I was trying to make the exam as realistic as possible (i.e. took only 4 hours). I thought the WR, GEO, and TRANS problems were manageable. My scores were as follows,ENV = 3/8
> 
> STR = 2/8
> 
> ...


Anyone have the Kaplan Civil PE practice exam? Please share, Thanks!


----------



## rktatum24 (Sep 12, 2007)

Suns Den said:


> Anyone have the Kaplan Civil PE practice exam? Please share, Thanks!



I gave it to a friend of mine, but it cost me about $40.00 bucks. It has (1) 40 question morning exam and (5) 40 question afternoon exams, 1 from each civil section. Here is the link.

http://www.engrpress.com/kaplanAECengineer...=search_results


----------

